# Cardi Vostok



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right which one of you Rucki experts can tell me about this?

Cardi Vostok Chronoscope!

not a lot (nothing in fact) going for it. Chipped and scratched dial, chipped and dented and scratched case (chrome on brass) and crystal, horrible mesh (even Stan wouldn't like it) and it's running 5 mins fast per hour! Don't you just love ebay! Mind you got this and a square Raketa for a tenner. (Raketas in dire need of a clean so pictures possibly tomorrow).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hmmm,not sure Paul.Found some reference to cards as in the game







.

Found shed loads of new ones for sale though


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Cheap Vostok range. Usually very bright siver or gold colour cases.

Is that a Raketa strap like the one on Stan's Quartz







?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It does look like it's the same strap to me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't bloody know what strap it is, it's bloody awful!









Got a weird logo on the buckle.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yep, thats it.

How dare you say I sent Stan a terrible strap














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

he can have another one if he want's!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It goes with the watch.







And, I love them both for being so unconventional.

I don't mind the scars on my wrist, I'm an individual after all.
















I would not change the Raketa quartz, it gave poor people timekeeping.


----------

